# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  ايجاد فولدر مشخص هنگام نصب فايل ست آپ

## yasaman66

سلام به همگي.من براي پروژم ميخوام فايل setup
بسازم و داخل برنامم از فايلهاي موجود در فولدري(tst) كه در مسير \bin\Debug
قرار داره استفاده مي كنم و همچنين ديتابيسم از نوع sqlexpress
هست كه در همين مسير و در پوشه App_Data
هست .سوالي كه داشتم اين هست فايل ستاپم رو چه جوري بسازم كه هنگام نصب در مسيري 
كه انتخاب شده دو تا فولدر بالا همراه با محتوياتشون هم ايجاد بشه كه برنامم درست كار كنه؟
براي ايجاد فايل ست اپ از ويژوال استوديو 2008 استفاده ميكنم.با تشكر.

----------

